# What Christmas Ornament  Are You?



## wasabi (Nov 28, 2005)

http://quizilla.com/users/extraterrestrial/quizzes/What Christmas Ornament are you?/


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

So ditto on Maidrite!

Cameron


----------



## BigDog (Nov 28, 2005)

Angel here, which I don't agree with. Oh well.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## middie (Nov 28, 2005)

You are the Christmas Bell




i think that's wrong lol


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

I am the first Christmas Ball!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grace


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm some pretty white Christmas lights.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## CanadianMeg (Nov 29, 2005)

I am Christmas Holly!


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 29, 2005)

You are the Christmas Dove.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2005)

And what else would I be?   
     

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Of course you are, Barbara! How else could you stay sane with that silly husband  JK, James, you know we love you both!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

The Christmas Angel married the Christmas Dove and they are living Happily Ever After!!!

Cameron


----------

